# Addicted to sleeping with escorts, it's really not good! Any advice?



## Darkwindz

I know this probably sounds crazy, but the title pretty much says it all. 

Okay, I guess I am not addicted to sex with escorts, but I have paid a lot of money on escorts in the last few months. I shouldn't be doing it, I know this, but I can't stop. 

For the last month or so I've been using the same escort. I have become a bit of a regular and it's great. I would like a girlfriend, but my life is in a bit of turmoil at the moment, which I explained on the social anxiety section of this site. 

Basically, I am 24 and I live with at home, don't have a car, and have no direction in my life. I guess I feel I have nothing to offer a reationship at the moment, so it's pointless pursuing girls. 

Having casual sex with escorts is easier, but it's certainly more expensive. Of course, I would like to spend this money on a girl, but at the moment I find it pointless. 

Anyway, what do you think about this? Any advice?


----------



## Darkwindz

Argaryn said:


> I know this probably sounds crazy, but the title pretty much says it all.
> 
> Okay, I guess I am not addicted to sex with escorts, but I have paid a lot of money on escorts in the last few months. I shouldn't be doing it, I know this, but I can't stop.
> 
> For the last month or so I've been using the same escort. I have become a bit of a regular and it's great. I would like a girlfriend, but my life is in a bit of turmoil at the moment, which I explained on the social anxiety section of this site.
> 
> Basically, I am 24 and I live with at home, don't have a car, and have no direction in my life. I guess I feel I have nothing to offer a reationship at the moment, so it's pointless pursuing girls.
> 
> Having casual sex with escorts is easier, but it's certainly more expensive. Of course, I would like to spend this money on a girl, but at the moment I find it pointless.
> 
> Anyway, what do you think about this? Any advice?


Forgot to mention that I've spent almost all of my savings on escorts. I didn't have loads of savings, but enough that I should of known better.


----------



## Nevermind0

Have you tried sleeping with escorts more often to run out of money? that would certainly put a stop to your addiction.


----------



## Joe

Stop making excuses and force yourself to stop. Doing it more isn't going to help you. I'm guessing the contact is the appealing part but the only way to stop is to just cut off ties and don't do it again.


----------



## Monotony

Give your money away to homeless people to spend on drugs, or set it on fire then you won't have any to spend on your addiction.


----------



## Darkwindz

Monotony said:


> Give your money away to homeless people to spend on drugs, or set it on fire then you won't have any to spend on your addiction.


Set money on fire instead of use to sleep with escorts? lol R U MAD?? Okay, I'm the mad one, but still, I would find burning money more of a waste than spending it on gratification.

And it's not really an addiction. I like the sex, but afterwards the realisation kicks in that I just spent £100 for an hour with an escort.


----------



## intheshadows

Gradually cut down? that's the only advice I can think of.


----------



## markwalters2

Try to earn more money.


----------



## mslamr

you are sick.


----------



## One Man Wolfpack

lol at the "advice" in this thread.


----------



## changeme77

I wish I could give you some. I'm 30 and you completely describe me. I started when I was 18. If you value your life quit now bro this behavior destroys your soul and makes you feel worthless. The only good thing I can say is that I treated every girl with respect and sometimes it felt like she was genuinely enjoying herself and not faking it. But stop kidding yourself. Make meaningful relationships fuk this crap. I guess I did give you some "honest" advice without even realizing it.


----------



## PickleNose

This is not possible. You cannot be addicted to things you're supposed to want.


----------



## Buerhle

One Man Wolfpack said:


> lol at the "advice" in this thread.


Lol

It's kind of funny.


----------



## Buerhle

I like interesting 'advice' though.


----------



## changeme77

PickleNose said:


> This is not possible. You cannot be addicted to things you're supposed to want.


Clearly you don't understand what an addiction is.


----------



## AussiePea

mslamr said:


> you are sick.


No he isn't.

---

The first step is that you realise it isn't healthy for you, I guess from here it's all about self control. When you are horny, masturbate before you make a decision to seek an escort, it might help it might not. Also possibly seeking a hobby which keeps you occupied might help.


----------



## changeme77

AussiePea said:


> No he isn't.
> 
> ---
> 
> The first step is that you realise it isn't healthy for you, I guess from here it's all about self control. When you are horny, masturbate before you make a decision to seek an escort, it might help it might not. Also possibly seeking a hobby which keeps you occupied might help.


C'mon you can't be serious. Masturbating doesn't take away the sex drive there is only so much fun you can have on your own. Maybe when you're 17 but at that age you don't know any better anyway. Also seeing prostitutes isn't just about the sex.


----------



## theseventhkey

Argaryn said:


> Having casual sex with escorts is easier, but it's certainly *more expensive*. Of course, I would like to spend this money on a girl, but at the moment I find it pointless.
> 
> Anyway, what do you think about this? Any advice?


Are you sure it's more expensive? Can't really give you advice on this one.


----------



## mslamr

He asked what we think. and i think he sick so to me he is sick and he deserves to get aids or some other gross std which infects his genitals ad leaves him infertile which is a high probability given his choices. and how dare you imply that I cannot have an opinion on the matter



AussiePea said:


> No he isn't.
> 
> ---
> 
> The first step is that you realise it isn't healthy for you, I guess from here it's all about self control. When you are horny, masturbate before you make a decision to seek an escort, it might help it might not. Also possibly seeking a hobby which keeps you occupied might help.


----------



## AussiePea

mslamr said:


> He asked what we think. and i think he sick so to me he is sick and he deserves to get aids or some other gross std which infects his genitals ad leaves him infertile which is a high probability given his choices.


So because he sleeps with prostitutes he deserves a highly painful demise? What.the.****. :no


----------



## AussiePea

changeme77 said:


> C'mon you can't be serious. Masturbating doesn't take away the sex drive there is only so much fun you can have on your own. Maybe when you're 17 but at that age you don't know any better anyway. Also seeing prostitutes isn't just about the sex.


Well I am 25 and have had sex once before, so I know the desires and I know what I am missing out on, and honestly masturbation is a good enough tool for me to keep the desires to seek sex in any way to a minimum. Everyone is different and would have different coping mechanisms which is why I gave a couple of potential ideas to help, some might work and some might not. At least I am offering some kind of advice unlike most of the replies here, and certainly don't think I deserve a smart *** comment in reply.


----------



## mslamr

AussiePea said:


> So because he sleeps with prostitutes he deserves a highly painful demise? What.the.****. :no


exactly. he has the choice not to do it and not have so called painful demise. he made his choices and i have zero respect for him and you for that matter. if it was right to go to prostitutes then there would be no stds. it is wrong. end of story


----------



## AussiePea

mslamr said:


> exactly. he has the choice not to do it and not have so called painful demise. he made his choices and i have zero respect for him and you for that matter. if it was right to go to prostitutes then there would be no stds. it is wrong. end of story


So if it was right to live there would be no cancers and every other form of potentially fatal disease as well then right? And if it's right to have sex with a partner in a relationship then there would be no possibility of contracting any disease then either, only when one seeks sex from a prostitute can they contract such disease right?

right


----------



## changeme77

AussiePea said:


> Well I am 25 and have had sex once before, so I know the desires and I know what I am missing out on, and honestly masturbation is a good enough tool for me to keep the desires to seek sex in any way to a minimum. Everyone is different and would have different coping mechanisms which is why I gave a couple of potential ideas to help, some might work and some might not. At least I am offering some kind of advice unlike most of the replies here, and certainly don't think I deserve a smart *** comment in reply.


I wasn't being a smart ***. Just don't agree with you. Lets agree to disagree. If it works for you then more power to you.



AussiePea said:


> So if it was right to live there would be no cancers and every other form of potentially fatal disease as well then right? And if it's right to have sex with a partner in a relationship then there would be no possibility of contracting any disease then either, only when one seeks sex from a prostitute can they contract such disease right?
> 
> right


Yeah this boggles my mind as well. I can see how having one night stands all the time would be safer lol.


----------



## PickleNose

changeme77 said:


> Clearly you don't understand what an addiction is.


(Sigh) People always have to argue.

Quite the contrary. I understand quite well that people make **** up when other people do things they don't want them to do.


----------



## changeme77

PickleNose said:


> (Sigh) People always have to argue.
> 
> Quite the contrary. I understand quite well that people make **** up when other people do things they don't want them to do.


I find it funny everyone seems to think a difference of opinion is arguing. Lets all act like sheep on this forum, shall we. I sure as hell will offer my difference of opinion if I read some nonsensical comment like the one you made.


----------



## mslamr

Cancer is something that happens and people do not have a choice. messing around with *****s is like playing with fire and it must cross every guys mind that goes to a ***** that they might catch something, so they have the information that yes they could become infected but still they make their choice to continue, so therefore yes i do believe that if they were to somehow become infected with an std, that they deserve it because they were not forced to go to the trouble and look up and make arrangements, pay and fcuk a prostitute. 
now if this is someones choice to live a life with only hoookers and prostitutes, then fine, i do not agree with this but this is their choice and as long as they stay away from me and other decent girls then there is no problem. the problem however with this guy is that he is wanting a girlfriend and he wants to bring that shi t into someone elses life. he may not be able to stop seeing hookers after he gets into a relationship and then what. lots of things. he is putting her at high risk of stds. he is degrading her and causing total devastation in her life. and many other stuff etc etc. nothing good can come from it.



AussiePea said:


> So if it was right to live there would be no cancers and every other form of potentially fatal disease as well then right? And if it's right to have sex with a partner in a relationship then there would be no possibility of contracting any disease then either, only when one seeks sex from a prostitute can they contract such disease right?
> 
> right


----------



## Darkwindz

mslamr said:


> Cancer is something that happens and people do not have a choice. messing around with *****s is like playing with fire and it must cross every guys mind that goes to a ***** that they might catch something, so they have the information that yes they could become infected but still they make their choice to continue, so therefore yes i do believe that if they were to somehow become infected with an std, that they deserve it because they were not forced to go to the trouble and look up and make arrangements, pay and fcuk a prostitute.
> now if this is someones choice to live a life with only hoookers and prostitutes, then fine, i do not agree with this but this is their choice and as long as they stay away from me and other decent girls then there is no problem. the problem however with this guy is that he is wanting a girlfriend and he wants to bring that shi t into someone elses life. he may not be able to stop seeing hookers after he gets into a relationship and then what. lots of things. he is putting her at high risk of stds. he is degrading her and causing total devastation in her life. and many other stuff etc etc. nothing good can come from it.


Why would I give STD's to a girlfriend in a relatonship? I already said that the escorts have regular tests for sexual diseases and I use protection, just like the escorts promote.

I think you're seriously overreacting! I'd never go into a relationships with the intent to spread disease to a partner.

You think me sleeping with escorts make me any worse than guys who sleep with random girls at a club? Sorry, but anyone can be carrying a disease and withhold that info from a partner.

Fortunately, I am an honest person and would tell them straight if I had any kind of sexual disease. But I take the very highest of precautions when having sex with anyone, so I know I'm as safe as I can be.


----------



## mslamr

i am not saying you would intentionally give someone an std.
. oh come on this thing of escorts having regular tests. thats just so you can justify it to yourself. who is to say that 20 mins before you she hasnt ****ed someone with an std. does she get tested between every fcuk? also condoms dont stop every std and what if the condom breaks?
also deny it all you want but you may very well be addicted and you hinted at this yourself and you might not be able to stop if you got into a relationship. if you want to see *****s then it is not my business but you asked for opinions and how to stop and now your just after trying to justify it to me by saying that your protected and its ok when in your original post you said you know its wrong. which is it? you seem like you are bragging tbh



Argaryn said:


> Why would I give STD's to a girlfriend in a relatonship? I already said that the escorts have regular tests for sexual diseases and I use protection, just like the escorts promote.
> 
> I think you're seriously overreacting! I'd never go into a relationships with the intent to spread disease to a partner.
> 
> You think me sleeping with escorts make me any worse than guys who sleep with random girls at a club? Sorry, but anyone can be carrying a disease and withhold that info from a partner.
> 
> Fortunately, I am an honest person and would tell them straight if I had any kind of sexual disease. But I take the very highest of precautions when having sex with anyone, so I know I'm as safe as I can be.


----------



## Darkwindz

AussiePea said:


> Well I am 25 and have had sex once before, so I know the desires and I know what I am missing out on, and honestly masturbation is a good enough tool for me to keep the desires to seek sex in any way to a minimum. Everyone is different and would have different coping mechanisms which is why I gave a couple of potential ideas to help, some might work and some might not. At least I am offering some kind of advice unlike most of the replies here, and certainly don't think I deserve a smart *** comment in reply.


I don't have sex as often as It may come across on here. This month I've had sex 3 times with the same escort, last month was only once with a different escort. It's like a drug, as long as I get my fix, I am happy and content until the next month. But sometimes, like this month, I have been stressed out more than ever and wanted a release more than once during the month.

Also, it's not just the sex that I like. It is the touch of a female body, I can't get enough of it. The smoothness of the skin, soft lips, smooth hair, just everything makes me want more. Sure, I'd love to have a relationship, but at the moment, I just don't feel that the time is right to bring a girl into my life.

My social life isn't that great, so going out and meeting girls isn't really an option. But even when I'm out, there is no guarantee I will get laid. With escorts, it's £100 for 1 hour of sex or whatever I want. Sometimes I shower with her before sex and it feels great to lather up her hot, toned body with my hands.

So, like I said, it isn't just about the straight sex. For me, that's sometimes the least exciting part. The build up is the best part in my opinion, the foreplay of exploring each other's bodies.


----------



## visualkeirockstar

Get phone or something so you'll have bills like i do so you can't buy nothing but pay your ****ing bills.


----------



## Darkwindz

mslamr said:


> i am not saying you would intentionally give someone an std.
> . oh come on this thing of escorts having regular tests. thats just so you can justify it to yourself. who is to say that 20 mins before you she hasnt ****ed someone with an std. does she get tested between every fcuk? also condoms dont stop every std and what if the condom breaks?
> also deny it all you want but you may very well be addicted and you hinted at this yourself and you might not be able to stop if you got into a relationship. if you want to see *****s then it is not my business but you asked for opinions and how to stop and now your just after trying to justify it to me by saying that your protected and its ok when in your original post you said you know its wrong. which is it? you seem like you are bragging tbh


You think I'm bragging by admitting that I sleep with escorts regularly? How the heck is that bragging? If I wanted to brag, I would say that I'm getting so much sex with different girls from clubs/bars every weekend, but I'm not.

I'm not sure why you are getting so mad, but do you really think that it's any safer for a person to have constant one night stands every weekend? How do you know that person, or the person they've been with isn't carrying a disease?

Get used to the fact that one night stands and use of escorts happens all the time. Don't go thinking every guy you meet has a clean past, because that is unlikely. Many girls even have very promiscuous pasts, but they just hold back that information for fear of rejection from a guy they care about.

Get off your high horse and stop trying to point the finger at me, saying I'm a bad person for sleeping with escorts. If I am, then so are the many thousands, if not millions of other men out there who do or have done the same.


----------



## mslamr

i am not mad i am just saying what i think. it is what you asked for. 
why did you come here looking for advice to stop and saying you know it is wrong so? ii dont get it. what do you want? i really dont get it. doesnt make any sense. if your so right and millions of people use *****s then why start this thread in the first place. serious wtf.
i dont think its right to go off and have one night stands but alot of the time that isnt premeditated and occurs when people are drunk. which does not make it right but it is different. going to an escort is a very thought out process and all i am saying is that the choices you make may have consequences.



Argaryn said:


> You think I'm bragging by admitting that I sleep with escorts regularly? How the heck is that bragging? If I wanted to brag, I would say that I'm getting so much sex with different girls from clubs/bars every weekend, but I'm not.
> 
> I'm not sure why you are getting so mad, but do you really think that it's any safer for a person to have constant one night stands every weekend? How do you know that person, or the person they've been with isn't carrying a disease?
> 
> Get used to the fact that one night stands and use of escorts happens all the time. Don't go thinking every guy you meet has a clean past, because that is unlikely. Many girls even have very promiscuous pasts, but they just hold back that information for fear of rejection from a guy they care about.
> 
> Get off your high horse and stop trying to point the finger at me, saying I'm a bad person for sleeping with escorts. If I am, then so are the many thousands, if not millions of other men out there who do or have done the same.


----------



## Darkwindz

mslamr said:


> i am not mad i am just saying what i think. it is what you asked for.
> why did you come here looking for advice to stop and saying you know it is wrong so? ii dont get it. what do you want? i really dont get it. doesnt make any sense. if your so right and millions of people use *****s then why start this thread in the first place. serious wtf.
> i dont think its right to go off and have one night stands but alot of the time that isnt premeditated and occurs when people are drunk. which does not make it right but it is different. going to an escort is a very thought out process and all i am saying is that the choices you make may have consequences.


You simply can't answer the question. Having one night stands is premeditated, especially with guys. Many guys go out with that in mind, and trust me, you girls are not saints either. You really think girls get drunk and go off having a one night stand without that being in their conscience before the night? I've heard girls before say how they go out looking for casual sex. Girls are just as, if not more promiscuous than guys are. It is just that you guys are better at hiding it than men.

You pretty much said I'm going to get a disease, even though I use protection all the time. I don't know how many times escorts go for tests, but I am sure it's pretty damn often. You really think they want a disease to carry around? I'm sure they are just as concerned as a guy is about catching something.


----------



## mslamr

no i dont think they want a disease and i also dont think that 98% of prostitutes want to be a prostitute. they want the money and its an act. they do not want to have sex with you and i feel sorry for the ones that were trafficked here. no mentally sane woman on this earth would choose that job if they had other options. but you dont care about that cos you only see them as a piece of meat and something you can buy. but thats a whole other story. 
you dont even know how often the ***** gets tested, its a known fact that sex spreads stds. i do think your at high risk of getting a disease and i think it would serve you right to get one cos of what your doing. i would think you deserve it. i am not saying you are a bad person but i think your choices are bad. and i realy do not know why you are asking what you should do on this thread when you seem to think its ok and you will continue doing it. why did you say i know its wrong?
if girls are just as promiscous how come they dont go to male prostitutes? and yeah i think girls probably have one night stands more so for attention rather than actual sex.



Argaryn said:


> You simply can't answer the question. Having one night stands is premeditated, especially with guys. Many guys go out with that in mind, and trust me, you girls are not saints either. You really think girls get drunk and go off having a one night stand without that being in their conscience before the night? I've heard girls before say how they go out looking for casual sex. Girls are just as, if not more promiscuous than guys are. It is just that you guys are better at hiding it than men.
> 
> You pretty much said I'm going to get a disease, even though I use protection all the time. I don't know how many times escorts go for tests, but I am sure it's pretty damn often. You really think they want a disease to carry around? I'm sure they are just as concerned as a guy is about catching something.


----------



## Charmander

mslamr said:


> you are sick.


That's helpful advice...


----------



## mslamr

he asked what we thought and that's what i think. sorry for being honest and saying how i feel.


----------



## WinterDave

I don't think that there is anything wrong in sleeping with escorts.Actually, I am kind of curious about how you found the first one, how much you pay them, and what do they look like and how do they act.

Is there any difference between an 'escort' and a 'prostitute'? Most of the girls in that trade that I see, are desperate, hooked on drugs, and would rip you off in a second.Not the kind of girls you want to encounter....

A coworker went out with a prostitute once.She ran off with his pants when he passed out at home.His wallet and keys were in the pants, and he had to get all the locks changed on his doors....

Then there is the hygiene factor and the STDs.... :afr


----------



## millenniumman75

Argaryn said:


> I know this probably sounds crazy, but the title pretty much says it all.
> 
> Okay, I guess I am not addicted to sex with escorts, but I have paid a lot of money on escorts in the last few months. I shouldn't be doing it, I know this, but I can't stop.
> 
> For the last month or so I've been using the same escort. I have become a bit of a regular and it's great. I would like a girlfriend, but my life is in a bit of turmoil at the moment, which I explained on the social anxiety section of this site.
> 
> Basically, I am 24 and I live with at home, don't have a car, and have no direction in my life. I guess I feel I have nothing to offer a reationship at the moment, so it's pointless pursuing girls.
> 
> Having casual sex with escorts is easier, but it's certainly more expensive. Of course, I would like to spend this money on a girl, but at the moment I find it pointless.
> 
> Anyway, what do you think about this? Any advice?





Argaryn said:


> Forgot to mention that I've spent almost all of my savings on escorts. I didn't have loads of savings, but enough that I should of known better.


It sounds like a form of escapism and an expensive one at that. It's going to be a day by day thing until you can overcome the urge to see an escort. It's a sex addiction.

The real reason was what you stated, you feel like there is no opportunity for you so you are resorting to something you can do. The thing is, it is keeping you from what you should be doing and that is improving yourself to be able to stand on your own too feet.


----------



## Darkwindz

WinterDave said:


> I don't think that there is anything wrong in sleeping with escorts.Actually, I am kind of curious about how you found the first one, how much you pay them, and what do they look like and how do they act.
> 
> Is there any difference between an 'escort' and a 'prostitute'? Most of the girls in that trade that I see, are desperate, hooked on drugs, and would rip you off in a second.Not the kind of girls you want to encounter....
> 
> A coworker went out with a prostitute once.She ran off with his pants when he passed out at home.His wallet and keys were in the pants, and he had to get all the locks changed on his doors....
> 
> Then there is the hygiene factor and the STDs.... :afr


Honestly, mate, the majority of the escorts look great. The one I've been seeing has an amazing body. Thing is, because we are similar ages, we get on better than she does with the older guys.

I don't think the term "prostitute" is used any more. They are definitely not on drugs, well, at least I don't think so.


----------



## millenniumman75

Argaryn said:


> Honestly, mate, the majority of the escorts look great. The one I've been seeing has an amazing body. Thing is, because we are similar ages, we get on better than she does with the older guys.
> 
> I don't think the term "prostitute" is used any more. They are definitely not on drugs, well, at least I don't think so.


"Prostitutes" don't have to be on drugs to be prostitutes.


----------



## changeme77

mslamr said:


> i am not mad i am just saying what i think. it is what you asked for.
> why did you come here looking for advice to stop and saying you know it is wrong so? ii dont get it. what do you want? i really dont get it. doesnt make any sense. if your so right and millions of people use *****s then why start this thread in the first place. serious wtf.
> i dont think its right to go off and have one night stands but alot of the time that isnt premeditated and occurs when people are drunk. which does not make it right but it is different. going to an escort is a very thought out process and all i am saying is that the choices you make may have consequences.


Wtf are you talking about dude. There is more class in seeing a prostitute then there is with taking advantage of some chick who is drunk. Just because you didn't pay for the sex (well you probably do by buying her drinks all night) doesn't make it more right.


----------



## mslamr

RELAX!! I am not saying take advantage of some girl who is drunk, I'm only saying that one night stands are not usually planned and can just end up happening when TWO people get drunk. which is different than planning to get an escort which takes careful thought and planning for it to occur. now i am not getting into wheter going to a prostitute is right or wrong anymore. idgaf if guys want to do that but just keep away from me if ya do. 



changeme77 said:


> Wtf are you talking about dude. There is more class in seeing a prostitute then there is with taking advantage of some chick who is drunk. Just because you didn't pay for the sex (well you probably do by buying her drinks all night) doesn't make it more right.


----------



## changeme77

I wouldn't touch you with a 10 foot pole trust me. There is no planning in seeing a prostitute. Often times it's just very spontaneous.


----------



## mslamr

good cos i wouldnt want you too. and whatever there is planning involved but oh wait, i should have known, i guess there is not as much planning in getting dirty street *****s.


----------



## Secretly Pretentious

First of all, I'm really sorry you're being attacked so harshly on this thread. It was pretty uncalled for, particularly since you were only asking for help on a social anxiety forum.

I don't think what you're doing in necessarily immoral. Sex isn't evil. Although women shouldn't be perceived solely as sexual objects, escorts (and other sex workers) rent out their bodies for pay and consent to be sexualized during a specified window of time. Ultimately, there's more to an escort than sex. But if she's willing to forfeit all of that for an hour, I don't see the problem.

If this behavior is causing you a lot of distress and financially draining you, however, then I do agree that it needs to stop. I personally like AussiePea's advice. If you feel the urge to see an escort, find a porno that catches your fancy and masturbate to that instead. It may not be as satisfying as the real deal, but hopefully it will take the edge off just enough where you can resist the temptation of an escort. 

I wish you the best.


----------



## changeme77

mslamr said:


> good cos i wouldnt want you too. and whatever there is planning involved but oh wait, i should have known, i guess there is not as much planning in getting dirty street *****s.


Actually I pay $500+/hour for sex the industry here is nothing like your country. You wish you looked like some of these girls. The only reason they do it is because their ambitious, something you're probably not.


----------



## TheDiviner

So many of the people on this thread should pay the money down and get ****ed by a prostitute. It seems like they could use it. Hey, theres an idea, I‘ll take up a collection.


----------



## rg8813

STD test. Thats my advice.


----------



## mslamr

I really do not get why people are attacking me, my country and what i look like just cos i have an opinion on something. really weird seeing as they do not know this information about me. so therefore it is a sexist mindset which tries to justify what said person does.
im sick of this thread and i wont be replying to any more posts.


----------



## AussiePea

mslamr said:


> I really do not get why people are attacking me





mslamr said:


> *you are sick.*





mslamr said:


> He asked what we think. and i think he sick so to me *he is sick and he deserves to get aids* or some other gross std which infects his genitals ad leaves him infertile which is a high probability given his choices. and how dare you imply that I cannot have an opinion on the matter


In case you were wondering.


----------



## Zezima

do whatever makes you happy bro


----------



## mslamr

i said attacking my country and what i look like. what has what i look like got to do with my opinion seeing as none o fyou know what i look like or where i come from. its sexist.



AussiePea said:


> In case you were wondering.


----------



## changeme77

AussiePea said:


> In case you were wondering.


wow i just saw this post now. this dumb ***** deserves an abusive alcoholic boyfriend. you couldn't even become a prostitute if you tried who would want to have sex with an ugly unintelligent **** like yourself. go ****en die already and when you do i hope it's a painful one!


----------



## mslamr

no sane girl wants to be a prostitute. stop deluding yourself. and they do not want to have sex with you. it is an act for your money. i cant comment on your looks cos i havent seen you. although you seem to be able to comment on mine even though you havent seen me, which is kinda weird. I dont really want to talk to you anymore. i have talked to the op and he seems ok and realises i am entitled to my opinion, unlike you. you are just barbaric. i only meant that if a person that goes to a prostitute got an std i would think they deserve it compared to someone who got sick naturally. now i cant deal with this anymore.



changeme77 said:


> wow i just saw this post now. this dumb ***** deserves an abusive alcoholic boyfriend. you couldn't even become a prostitute if you tried who would want to have sex with an ugly unintelligent **** like yourself. go ****en die already and when you do i hope it's a painful one!


----------



## changeme77

There are plenty of legitimate reasons a girl would want to become a prostitute. They could have a high sex drive, they could want the easy money to achieve some other unreachable goal which wouldn't be possible otherwise, they could want to pay off a debt, just to name a few reasons. But I can understand how this goes way over your head.


----------



## Famous

ace thread


----------



## B l o s s o m

Just a sideline: Opinions may be shared surely, but judging people unconstructively won't help them...


----------



## Cam1

My advice is that if you have a serious problem like this, don't post a thread about it on SAS because you'll probably get attacked. It's too bad.

As for the topic of the thread idk what to say, I'm drawing blanks. Hopefully you find a solution that works for you though. Maybe if you try online dating or something you can focus more on establishing a relationship rather than having sex with escorts? Just a thought.


----------



## dismiss

Argaryn said:


> I know this probably sounds crazy, but the title pretty much says it all.
> 
> Okay, I guess I am not addicted to sex with escorts, but I have paid a lot of money on escorts in the last few months. I shouldn't be doing it, I know this, but I can't stop.
> 
> For the last month or so I've been using the same escort. I have become a bit of a regular and it's great. I would like a girlfriend, but my life is in a bit of turmoil at the moment, which I explained on the social anxiety section of this site.
> 
> Basically, I am 24 and I live with at home, don't have a car, and have no direction in my life. I guess I feel I have nothing to offer a reationship at the moment, so it's pointless pursuing girls.
> 
> Having casual sex with escorts is easier, but it's certainly more expensive. Of course, I would like to spend this money on a girl, but at the moment I find it pointless.
> 
> Anyway, what do you think about this? Any advice?


I have to wonder if a real, regular relationship would be exciting enough after the experiences you've had..?

These girls are always ready, as it's their job. Idk how it is where you live, but women here that work full time, or are students.... They aren't always in the mood... 
They are also looking to take as much pleasure from the act as their partner... At least that's my own experience.

Do you think maybe that the ease of escorts might be taking away from your drive to try to meet women that would like to date you? I've gone out with guys that have had to live at home... It can happen.

Sorry if I have more questions than answers...

I had a serious thrill seeking personality as a younger person. It made regular things very bland and tedious for me. I still wrestle with that sometimes today.

Well, I wish you the very best of luck in obtaining something more tangible out of life in the realm of "regular" relationships.


----------



## TheDiviner

I am a successful thirtysomething married man who used escorts when I was in my 20s. Go on and judge me but you are probably an unemployed slob virgin living in mommy and daddy‘s basement so who cares, right?
To the OP, take whatever enjoyment or satisfaction you are getting and try to improve other aspects of your life. Don‘t rely on the call girls as they are much like boozing and drugs.


----------



## changeme77

Look at the positives, you'll be a bit more creative when you find that special someone


----------



## TheDiviner

Exactly. Unlike the people in this thread you will at least know how to have a good time.


----------



## Cylon

mslamr said:


> He asked what we think. and i think he sick so to me he is sick and he deserves to get aids or some other gross std which infects his genitals ad leaves him infertile which is a high probability given his choices. and how dare you imply that I cannot have an opinion on the matter


What kind of a person are you to wish he should get aids? How dare you talk to someone like this on a SUPPORT forum, and call it your opinion. If you think he's sick then don't reply, it's as easy as that. He knows very well he has a problem (still only relative ofcourse) and asks us for advice, not for some hateful disgusting human being turning him down telling him to get aids to feel better about herself.


----------



## aladdin

using an escort once in awhile is fine as long as you are well aware of the risks (STDs, costs, arrest). have you tried online dating?


----------



## The Dark Knight

This thread has turned into personal attacks and conflicts with other members. End of discussion.


----------

